# Pneumatic Ankle Ticklers



## Eric Striffler

Does anyone have a how-to about how to make some ankle ticklers?

I'm assuming PVC pipe with holes drilled every few inches and skinny ruber tubes shoved into the holes, then send some air through it to make them jump around.

I'm just not sure how to fasten all of that together, so if anyone has a how-to, please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## dynoflyer

At Disney they have an attraction called "Honey I Shrunk The Audience". Under the chairs are tubes positioned to blow air at your ankles. They say something about escaped rats in the audience and everyone screams when the air hits their ankles. Simple and effective.


----------



## BudMan

Instead of just sticking the tubes into the holes, drill the appropriate size hole ( I think it's 3/8") and force thread male quick connect or hose barb fittings into the holes. Tap them in, remove, and then rethread back in with plumbers dope or 2 part epoxy. Use small hose clamps to hold the tubing on the fittings. Doing it this way will keep the tubing from flying off and no leaking.


----------



## Eric Striffler

dynoflyer said:


> At Disney they have an attraction called "Honey I Shrunk The Audience". Under the chairs are tubes positioned to blow air at your ankles. They say something about escaped rats in the audience and everyone screams when the air hits their ankles. Simple and effective.


Yeah, same thing.
I saw that show when I was little.
It was a great effect haha.


----------



## Eric Striffler

BudMan said:


> Instead of just sticking the tubes into the holes, drill the appropriate size hole ( I think it's 3/8") and force thread male quick connect or hose barb fittings into the holes. Tap them in, remove, and then rethread back in with plumbers dope or 2 part epoxy. Use small hose clamps to hold the tubing on the fittings. Doing it this way will keep the tubing from flying off and no leaking.


Yeah I realized that actually, that they'd fly off if I just "stuck them in".


----------



## deathofdave

Here is a link to a similar prop
http://www.vilethings.com/fiber_optic_pnuematic_whips_prop.htm
Hope this can help


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What I've done in the past was to use some copper tubing with a couple of barbed nipples, attaching latex tubing on the ends.
Worked very well for the snake pit.


----------



## Eric Striffler

deathofdave said:


> Here is a link to a similar prop
> http://www.vilethings.com/fiber_optic_pnuematic_whips_prop.htm
> Hope this can help


As far as I can tell from the pictures,
this is exactly what I'm looking for.
Thanks alot!


----------



## Brckee1

It would be a lot simpler to just go buy a 1/8" NPT tapping tool at Home Depot or Lowes.
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=232565-1083-358171&lpage=none

The package will tell you the exact sized drill bit you need. Then drill holes in your PVC pipe and screw the tap into them with any old wrench. This will make threads in the holes that will accept a 5/32" tube x 1/8" NPT male straight connector which you can buy for 62 cents each here.
http://www.fittingsdepot.com/Straight_connectors.html

Then stick lengths of 5/32" hose into the connectors. You can probably get it at any hardware store. Get the softer stuff.

Tap another hole for your solenoid or air hose to get air in. Probably 1/4" NPT
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=232530-1083-358181&lpage=none

I usually tap this into one of the end caps. The nice thing about the straight connectors is you can easily replace damaged or brocken hoses.


----------



## halloweenguy

I like your thinking Brckee1...seems easier with the straight quick disconnects


----------



## SkeletalRemains

*ankle whippers*

Hey Erick,

Just wanted to let you know you will need a lot of air for this. Use surgical tubing for the whips, it is the perfect medium for the whipper hose. Also, make sure you plumb in at least 1/2" pipe to no more than about 6 ports or so. Unless you are using only one or two ankle whippers, 1/4" or even 3/8" supply is inferior. You need to get a high flow dump valve like an 1/2" Asco valve, with about a 5-gallon reserve behind it. I am having to fix a ton of these that someone built and they are worthless as they stand with 3/8" supply plumbing.


----------



## Brckee1

I am not sure of the dimension of the surgical tube. I used 5/32" hose and it worked great. I used 3/4" pipe, about 10 feet long with about 6 tubes. I used a 3/8" supply and a 1/4" solenoid valve with no problems. The storage tank is a must. I should have mentioned that. I use an 11 gallon storage tank for the entire room, which had more than just the ankle ticklers. I used them in my spider room.
Here is a video.
Giant Spider Mechanism :: spiderroomvid.flv video by Brckee1 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid43.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid43.photobucket.com/albums/e375/Brckee1/Giant%20Spider%20Mechanism/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e375/Brckee1/Giant%20Spider%20Mechanism/spiderroomvid


----------



## TwistedDementia

I used a similar setup as Brckee1 for a snake pit 2 years ago and it worked great. I got the 5/32 (4mm) fittings (60pcs for $20) and polyurethane tubing (1000' for $40) off ebay.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I forgot to mention, one evening one of our guests got pretty scared, stopped in the snake room. She stood on one of the hoses. Needless to say, it blew up. Scared her so much so, we had to show here the way out....


----------



## TwistedDementia

WOW, now that's funny LOL.


----------



## Revenant

I was wondering... how much actual pressure do ankle ticklers need? Seems to me the kind of thing that's more dependent on volume of air passing through than the pressure... could a high volume air mover be used instead of a compressor? Like an industrial blower fan? If it worked it would be a way of avoiding the tank recharge time... would probably be quieter too. Just curious...


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader

I used a 3/4" lawn sprinkler solenoid valve. It'll handle 120 psi, and allows a very decent flow at a lower pressure. I also found that a good size reservoir is necessary as well as a flow control valve for fine tuning.

I don't think a blower would generate enough pressure. Fluid power is always a combination of flow volume and pressure.
If you used large cloth tubes, a blower would work great. Sort of like one of those tall attention grabbing, blower inflated, whipping around, used car lot things.
With smaller more rigid tubes, you'll need higher pressure to achieve the same flailing about motion.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I totaly agree with Doomsday, I think you right on the money! I use 10 5/32" hoses, 5 on each side of the hallway, attached to 1/2 pipe and a SMC solenoid valve at 130psi but you need a reserve tank right before the valve otherwise the hoses flailing action drops very rapidly after the initial burst.


----------



## Northern Touch

man this all sounds cool but do any of U have any pics of your set-up? I want to do somthing like this and I already have most of the stuff even a 5 gallon reserve tank....


----------



## Northern Touch

I guess no pics?????


----------



## TwistedDementia

I'll put pics up tonight for you.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Northern Touch said:


> I guess no pics?????


I couldn't get on the forum yesterday so I get them up for you tonight.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Northern Touch said:


> I guess no pics?????


Here's a sample.

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/Pneumatic_wips.jpg


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thought this might help.
And this is just a fabrication and assuming PVC isn't used?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Yeah, what FE said.


----------



## Northern Touch

WoW!!!that shows me everything!!!! thankz boyz, a pic is always better then words....but what do U use to run the air into the PVC???did U just use another push fitting or somthing different?


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader

I used 3/4" pvc and fittings, so a washing machine supply hose worked great to connect the "works" to the manifold.
It's pressure rated and has 3/4" female pipe thread fittings at both ends.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I used a regular compressor hose to a simple ball shut off valve and just had one of our actor's turn it on and off when the TOT's went through.
I think your better off trying Doomsday Cult Leaders way if you don't have someone to man the prop.


----------



## Northern Touch

i think both ways could be done in my haunt all try the 2 ideas and see what happen's thankz guyz.....


----------



## TwistedDementia

Good luck to you and let us know! Don't forget the pictures.


----------



## Northern Touch

yup I think i'm going to try that this weekend I so cought up with so many project that I have to stop and work to finish 1....


----------



## ScareFX

The newest issue of HauntSearch Magazine has an article on page 11 written by Brent Ross named "Creating Pneumatic Ankle Ticklers". It's a free PDF download. Click on Current Issue on the left side of the home page.


----------



## halloweenguy

Quick Question guys!!! I bought the 5/32 straight quick disconnects fittings mentioned by Brckee1 post ....Is 5/32 O.D. surgical tubing the best fit for this project or is another diameter better? The 5/32 does not seem to be a popular tubing size???


----------



## TwistedDementia

I use poly polyethylene tubing, it really whips around good. Surgical might not stay in the push fitting's.


----------



## TwistedDementia

6mm is the same size as 5/32, I find it on ebay often


----------



## gadget-evilusions

1/8", 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" od tubing are the most popular, but there are some in between sizes, 5/32" and 5/16". I think 5/32" is the only one I never have in stock. Maybe I should order some....


----------



## TwistedDementia

If you need it right away try these guys, I've ordered from here before.

http://www.controlresourcesinc.com/tubing.htm


----------



## halloweenguy

Thanks again TD and GE...I do appreciate both your responses!!! 

Now for the vavle choices....I'm guessing that I will be feeding air via a 10 gallon storage tank to this setup using 3/4' pvc with a 3/4' sprinkler valve to pull this off???

Does this look like a good combination???


----------



## TwistedDementia

Sounds good! Make sure youre tank and valve are as close to the whips as possible, its going to suck the air big time, depending on how many whips you have.


----------



## Brckee1

To save air, I cycle the ticklers on for a couple seconds and then of for a second or so. I run this cycle 3 or 4 times rather than just turn them on for 5 or 6 seconds. If your controller can do this it's helpful. Otherwise just use as much storage as you can and have fun!


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader

H-Guy, that's what I used. I just connected a switch mat between the sprinkler valve and the transformer. it works great.


----------



## halloweenguy

Thanks Guys!!! I will put this thing to the test this weekend...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

who has carries the cheapest switch mat?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Good question SI or.... would making your own be cheaper than the best deal out there?


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader

There are plans "out there" to make switch mats, but since I'm a safety-nazi, I bought mine.
I picked up a few in a group buy that was organized on another forum.
Sorry, but I can't recall the company.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I've tried making my own switch mats, but they haven't worked.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader

Mine are Tapeswitch Signal mats.
I did a little online searching but couldn't find the exact ones I have. What I did find makes me glad I got mine in that group buy! I think we paid less than $35 each, for a 10 X 24 mat.

Look up signal mats, pressure mats, safety mats...


----------



## halloweenguy

Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't 4mm is closer to 5/32??? I was using this table below 5/32 would be .15625
http://metricsteel.com/metric_steel_conversion.htm

I'm not trying to put anyone on the spot. I just don't want to order the wrong size.

Here is a mat switch link...$40
http://www.monsterguts.com/prop-control/triggers/14x23-pressure-mat/prod_96.html


----------



## TwistedDementia

Sorry about that typo I'll fix it, Thanks for being on the ball!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It didn't state the brand of mat switch, do you know?


halloweenguy said:


> Here is a mat switch link...$40
> http://www.monsterguts.com/prop-control/triggers/14x23-pressure-mat/prod_96.html


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader

It doesn't give any rating information, either.


----------



## Eric Striffler

I'm so pneumatics retarded. Is there a site where I can look at diagrams fo these set-ups with more details on how everything works? I look at the plans for this and other penumatic props and I can't really rell how it all works. I mean I CAN tell, but I'm not sure what specific part each piece plays in making a pneumatic prop. I'm going to try Wikipedia or something, but if anyone has a better site, please let me know!

Thanks, guys!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Erick download this:

http://twisteddementia.com/New Folder/Beginners Guide Pneumatics.pdf


----------



## halloweenguy

Thanks again guys for all your help...I built 3 last weekend and they worked great. I played with various air pressure from 35-100 psi. very cool indeed.


----------



## TwistedDementia

We have to see pics halloweenguy! You know were all imaginationally challenged, if there is such a word? LOL


----------



## halloweenguy

I will try to get a video and pics this weekend...


----------



## Pancho Gonzales

I'm looking to set up something inside a train carriage, along both sides. The plan is to stop in the tunnel, play some creepy scratching and squeaking sounds and then give everyone a quick blast of air around their ankles!

I don't think we'll need to have the whip extensions; hopefully just the holes in the pipes will give enough of a shock.

Has anyone worked with simply blast air straight from the main pipe? I'm guessing we'll need fairly thin pipe and / or a fairly big compressor to cover the distance?

(apologies for resurrecting an old thread if there's a newer one going).


----------

